# Syncing just a collection only?



## Jon Busby (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi

I have a query and I wonder if anyone can help, probably simple to resolve, I just haven't found a way.

As a general rule I take a portrait session and load it directly into the desktop then sync that to my iPad Pro for editing. I don't need the full on desktop functionality as I tend to resolve things around composition and exposure before I click the shutter. I also prefer to use the desktop for file management, file naming, keywording etc.

When I sync the collection I create I can use my iPad to do any tweaking. However it seems that as well as the collection I am working on my whole Lightoom catalogue is synced across as 'Lightroom Photos.' Can I prevent that happening as I have in excess of 10,000 images? This takes up a lot of space on my iPad, or at least i assume it does, even if it is just jpeg previews.

Any suggests?

thanks

Jon


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 3, 2016)

I guess that sometime in the past you had synced your whole catalog, but when you subsequently stop syncing them (by unchecking the sync icon on the collection) that didn't in fact remove the uploaded smart previews from the Adobe servers. These then automatically sync down to any logged on iDevice into the Lightroom Photos special collection.

However, with the latest CC update (2015.7) Adobe introduced the same special collection (called All Synced Photographs in Lightroom desktop) which you will find in the Catalog panel in the Library module. You can remove photos from this collection, and that will remove them from the Adobe servers and from the Lightroom Photos collection on the iDevice. You can also add photos into this special collection, i.e. without them being placed into a synced collection, and they will upload to the servers and then down to Lightroom Photos.

So, click on the All Synced Photographs, select all that you want to remove, right-click on one and select "Remove from All Synced Photographs".


----------



## Jon Busby (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks Jim, makes sense.


----------

